# Thanks GM Lazo!!!



## Guro Harold (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I finally posted the pictures of the handmade Barong that GM Fred Lazo made for me. This barong was a gift from my Black Belts in FCS-Kali.

Pictures can be seen in this post.

Best regards,

Guro Harold


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 18, 2008)

You lucky SOB


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 18, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> You lucky SOB


Thanks.

But I have to also say that my Mom is nobody's B.


----------

